# What are your showering habits?



## Caveat (21 Oct 2010)

Morning? Evening? Both?

Maybe you shower less frequently than daily?

I'm a morning person myself & thought until recently that this was by far the most common -  in Ireland & Britain anyway - but now I'm not so sure.  

I can see the logic of an evening shower but I still prefer morning for a few reasons.


----------



## Purple (21 Oct 2010)

Every morning and some evenings.

When I read the title of the thread I thought it was a different question


----------



## truthseeker (21 Oct 2010)

Im a bather. I like to have a nice bath of an evening.

When I go for a swim I stand in the gym showers afterwards and just rinse the chlorine off and then have a bath when i go home - Im particularly clean on those occasions


----------



## Sunny (21 Oct 2010)

Evening. Don't know why. I always thought morning was more common as well.


----------



## missdaisy (21 Oct 2010)

Every morning and some evenings aswell, if I have exercised or if I'm getting ready to go out for the night. I just wouldn't feel awake and ready for the day without a shower in the morning!


----------



## Ciaraella (21 Oct 2010)

Every morning but for about a year before my wedding i was exercising like a maniac so it was two showers a day, the hair was in bits! 
there's nothing like a nice hot shower or bath, hot water is so therapeutic


----------



## TarfHead (21 Oct 2010)

missdaisy said:


> every morning and some evenings aswell, if i have exercised or if i'm getting ready to go out for the night. I just wouldn't feel awake and ready for the day without a shower in the morning!


 
+1


----------



## z104 (21 Oct 2010)

I take a shower once a year whether I need it or not..


----------



## Liamos (21 Oct 2010)

My wife and I shower together in the morning. There is a recession on you know.


----------



## foxylady (21 Oct 2010)

Strange topic - but anyway every morning and sometimes evenings as well.


----------



## Betsy Og (21 Oct 2010)

Mornings to cure "bed head" hair. Ok I know its a look that some people cultivate but, with my bockety head I'd be a holy show if I didnt drench the hair every morning. Tis the easy part tbh, as compared with daily shaving.


----------



## PaddyW (22 Oct 2010)

Evenings. I get up at 5.45 every morning and I don't really want to be getting up any earlier than that, so hit the shower before I hit the hay!


----------



## fobs (22 Oct 2010)

missdaisy said:


> Every morning and some evenings aswell, if I have exercised or if I'm getting ready to go out for the night. I just wouldn't feel awake and ready for the day without a shower in the morning!


 
This would be me too!


----------



## Crugers (22 Oct 2010)

Yorky said:


> ...of water purified to drinking water standards...


 
It may have been at one stage but if your shower is fed from a tank in the attic it wouldn't be drinking water standard!

For example [broken link removed]


----------



## Staples (22 Oct 2010)

Yorky said:


> 'Bath night' used to be once a week and I don't recall any ill-effects from this deprivation.


 
Maybe you should ask around.


----------



## Betsy Og (22 Oct 2010)

Yorky said:


> And what fills the header tank prior to it getting contaminated...?


 
Would it be reasonable to stop treating water and require people to do some water treatment on the tap on their kitchen sink (or on the total intake into the house)? You'd have to treat a lot less water (even if treat everything coming into the house bearing in mind that they lose 50% between plant and house), the downside would be a million or more UV lamps required. 

I've my own well and all water into the house gets UV lamped - not sure if thats inefficient, the lamp is either on or not. Plus theres also teeth washing in basins so that would also need to be treated.


----------



## lfcjfc (22 Oct 2010)

Its a good point Yorky brings up. How many of us were brought up with 1 or 2 showers a day? In my family, w0 had a bath night once a week and it never did us any harm!
I'm not advocating poor personal hygiene - especially if you exercise regularly etc. My sister cracks me up with here nightly "bathtime" for her kids  -far from it she was brought up


----------



## Complainer (22 Oct 2010)

lfcjfc said:


> My sister cracks me up with here nightly "bathtime" for her kids  -far from it she was brought up



It's not just about hygiene - bathtime is a great wind-down routine for kids.

For me, every morning (usually in work after cycling in), and most evenings (when I get in from cycling home).


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Oct 2010)

Please stay on-topic.  Boring/repetitive private -v- public sector posts have been removed.


----------



## Mpsox (26 Oct 2010)

Every morning, unless I have to get up exeptionally early to catch a flight or be somewhere and then I might have one before I go to bed.


----------

